# almuerzo/comida



## chamyto

Hola, a raíz de un hilo en el foro de inglés español; y teniendo en cuenta que en muchas de las ocasiones los regímenes en los hoteles/ restaurantes lo incluyen en su información:

En un hotel, por ejemplo el régimen alimenticio en PC (Pensión Completa) se compone de : Desayuno, almuerzo/comida  y cena. No puedo poner el link y/o post del hilo en concreto porque está en inglés.
La duda es la siguiente: ¿Son para vds iguales o se pueden utilizar indistintamente? Espero sus comentarios.

Un saludo.


----------



## anahiseri

En España, o al menos en Valencia, la *comida* es lo que para angloparlantes es el *lunch,* y para germanoparlantes el *Mittagessen (*aunque se toma muy tarde, nunca antes de las 2, y muchas veces a las 3). El *almuerzo *es un tentempié que se suele tomar sobre las 11. Hay quien toma sólo un café o similar, pero mucha gente que apenas desayuna come algo parecido a lo que los americanos consideran un lunch: un bocadillo, bebida, café. 
La confusión viene de que la palabra *almuerzo *también se utiliza como sinónimo de *comida; *se oye sobre todo en la televisión cuando hablan de políticos y demás gente famosa. Los ministros no hacen comida de miediodía, ellos ALMUERZAN. Vete tú a saber porqué.


----------



## Jonno

El diccionario recoge ambas porque va por zonas:

almuerzo
1. m. Comida del mediodía o primeras horas de la tarde.
2. m. Comida que se toma por la mañana.

Yo diría que por Cataluña he oído almorzar/almuerzo por comer/comida. En mi zona sin embargo no usamos almuerzo para la comida del mediodía.


----------



## jorgema

Como dice Jonno, va por zonas.
Para mí, el almuerzo es, como dice el diccionario, la comida que se toma al mediodia o primeras horas de la tarde, pero nunca la de la mañana. En cambio, lo más común para mí es utilizar comida para referirme a la última del día, que se hace durante la noche. Claro que si me quiero poner formal diría *cena*, pero no es un término que se use mucho a nivel familiar.
Así que en mi zona las comidas diarias serían: desayuno, almuerzo y comida/cena.


----------



## Ciprianus

En Argentina: desayuno , almuerzo (13hs) , merienda (17hs), cena (después de las 20 hs)


----------



## Mario_Bros

En Honduras: desayuno, almuerzo y cena.


----------



## anahiseri

Ciprianus said:


> En Argentina: desayuno , almuerzo (13hs) , merienda (17hs), cena (después de las 20 hs)


En España también existe la merienda, pero la toman principalmente niños y adolescentes.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La cosa va por zonas incluso dentro de España.
En Andalucía o Canarias es exclusivamente la comida de mediodía, nunca ese tentempié que se hace a media mañana.


----------



## logasi

En Perú: Desayuno, Almuerzo y Comida.

A las 5pm: Lonche.

así de sencillo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Ciprianus said:


> En Argentina: desayuno , almuerzo (13hs) , merienda (17hs), cena (después de las 20 hs)


Me contaban hace un tiempo que en nuestro campo se le dice "churrasco chico" a una poción de carne asada que se come a eso de las 10-11 de la mañana.  También pueden ser unos chorizos...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, en México son 3 comidas principales: Desayuno, almuerzo y cena. Pero también se escucha merienda (después del desayuno y lo hacen mayormente la gente de edad avanzada) y lonche (lo hacen los niños en el recreo de la escuela o los trabajadores en sus horas de descanso dentro de las empresas), y los que van al gimnasio comen 5 veces al día, pero eso creo que ya nada que ver 
Como ya dijeron, es cosa de zonas y costumbres.


----------



## colusa

Hola amigos. Este rollo es bien interesante. Soy colombiana y tengo una amiga mexicana. Hace un par de días nos cruzamos estos mensajes de texto:
Yo: —¿Quieres que vamos a almorzar o prefieres cenar?
Ella: —Prefiero comida. Cómo ves si nos vemos al medio día para comer.
En Colombia tenemos desayuno, almuerzo y comida. Punto. De tal manera que el mensaje de mi amiga, aunque lo entendí, me dejó desconcertada.

Aparte, en Colombia igualmente usamos, dependiendo de la región del país, diversos términos para referirnos a los refrigerios o bocadillos que tomamos entre comidas: media mañana, medias nueves, onces, entredía, merienda, etc.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, sí Colusa, em México el almuerzo puede ser llamado simplemente "comida". Cuando alguien dice, "te invito a una comida" se está refiriendo a un almuerzo.


----------



## Nipnip

chamyto said:


> ¿Son para vds iguales o se pueden utilizar indistintamente?


 Son cosas distintas, para mi el almuerzo es la la comida de la mañana, la primera del día. La comida es a medio día.



colusa said:


> En Colombia tenemos desayuno, almuerzo y comida. Punto. De tal manera que el mensaje de mi amiga, aunque lo entendí, me dejó desconcertada.
> .


Tu amiga entendió ¿quieres vernos en la mañana para comer (almorzar) o en la noche para comer (cenar)? Ninguna opción le pareció atractiva así es que mejor te propuso que os vieras a mediodía para comer (hora de la comida).


----------



## Señor K

En Chile tenemos: desayuno (en la mañana), almuerzo (entre 12 y 15 horas, aprox.), once (entre 17 y 19 más o menos) y cena o comida (alrededor de las 21 horas).

Si se quiere comer algo entremedio, podría ser una colación o "merienda" (si bien esta última palabra no se emplea mucho).


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico: desayuno, almuerzo y cena.
Si alguien nos dice "_te invito a una comida_" sobreentendemos que se trata de una cena (digamos después de las 6:00 p.m.)

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Rodal

Señor K said:


> En Chile tenemos: desayuno (en la mañana), almuerzo (entre 12 y 15 horas, aprox.), once (entre 17 y 19 más o menos) y cena o comida (alrededor de las 21 horas).
> 
> Si se quiere comer algo entremedio, podría ser una colación o "merienda" (si bien esta última palabra no se emplea mucho).



En Chile se toma "once" entre 5-6pm que es un té/café y tostadas y algunos todavía cenan entre 8-9pm.

Los estudiantes le llaman colación al alimento del medio día, ya que no pueden regresar a sus casa y luego en casa almuerzan entre 1-2pm. 

Al almuerzo se le llama comida en España, por eso la distinción en hoteles.


----------



## Janis Joplin

MiguelitOOO said:


> Bueno, en México son 3 comidas principales: Desayuno, almuerzo y cena...
> Como ya dijeron, es cosa de zonas y costumbres.



Me gustaría saber a que zonas te refieres, yo tengo la idea de que las comidas principales son: desayuno, comida y cena.  Lo de llamar almuerzo a la segunda comida del día no se lo he oído a mexicanos. 



Rodal said:


> Al almuerzo se le llama comida en España, por eso la distinción en hoteles.



En México también.  ¿Hay algún paisano que me confirme esto o me diga en que partes de México es distinto?


----------



## Aviador

Rodal said:


> ... Los estudiantes le llaman colación al alimento del medio día...


Qué cosa más rara. No sé de dónde sacaron en Chile que _colación_ significa refrigerio o merienda.
Peor aún, oí a algunos usar el espanglish _esnac_.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Janis Joplin said:


> Lo de llamar almuerzo a la segunda comida del día no se lo he oído a mexicanos.



Saludos Janis. Pues soy del Sureste, y aquí el almuerzo es la comida más sustanciosa, más familiar y la más importante. Decirle "comida" al almuerzo se escucha, pero predomina la palabra "almuerzo" en más o menos 70/30. La gente cuando sale de su trabajo a almorzar, eso dice: "es mi hora del almuerzo", y en la casa todos llaman almuerzo a la comida de la tarde (entre 12 pm y 5 pm).
La palabra "comida", aquí en el sureste, refiriéndose al almuerzo, es usada mayormente para hablar de invitaciones a comer, o de almuerzos en solitario o fuera de horario habitual. Cuando decimos a alguien en forma de pregunta "¿es la hora de la comida?" lo hacemos como saludo a una persona que vemos desayunando, almorzando, o cenando, o que sabemos que va a su casa con ese propósito, y ella responde "sí, voy a desayunar/almorzar/cenar/comer".

He estado en hotales en la Cd. de México y la verdad no me he fijado como llaman al almuerzo allí, porque siempre he ido en grupo numerosos y decimos "almuerzo" independientemente de cómo lo maneje el hotel.

Tu reacción me hace darme cuenta que tenemos diferencias regionales. No debí decir "en México", sino "en mi región".
Sería interesante conocer la opinión de mexicanos de diferentes zonas.
Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## Namarne

Por mi zona, no se llama *almuerzo *a la comida fuerte del mediodía (que es la *comida*, simplemente); si con algo puede coincidir o confundirse sería en todo caso con el *desayuno*. Pero sí creo que, en según qué situaciones, algunos empleamos _almuerzo _en el sentido de 'comida principal del mediodía' si nos parece que hay que usar un término "universal", especialmente por escrito.


----------



## Doraemon-

Depende completamente de la zona. Por donde yo vivo hay 5 comidas diferenciadas: desayuno, almuerzo, comida, merienda y cena.
El almuerzo es lo que se come a media mañana, hacia las 10 u 11. La comida hacia las 2. Pero cada país y región tiene costumbres diferentes, y si no se come a las mismas horas, pues menos se va a usar la misma palabra.
El lío nos viene en catalán porque ahí se puede usar de las tres maneras, pero es otra historia.
Pero vamos, para mí, almuerzo NO es la comida, aunque es lo más común en la mayor parte del mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jonno said:


> Yo diría que por Cataluña he oído almorzar/almuerzo por comer/comida. En mi zona sin embargo no usamos almuerzo para la comida del mediodía.


En Cataluña es el desayuno (_esmorzar_).


----------



## Cbes

Ciprianus said:


> En Argentina: desayuno , almuerzo (13hs) , merienda (17hs), cena (después de las 20 hs)


¿Y la colación?, ¿no es la que se hace (para los que la hacen) entre 10 y 11 hs?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cbes said:


> ¿Y la colación?, ¿no es la que se hace (para los que la hacen) entre 10 y 11 hs?


...en las dietas de ALCO (Cormillot) se hacen dos colaciones, la primera entre el desayuno y el almuerzo, la segunda entre merienda y cena. De ahí debe venir mucho del uso del término. 

Me pregunto cual es la "entidad" de lo que vos llames colación... dos o tres uvas, o bien tres galletitas con paté...¿un choripán? ¿Dos empanadas de jamón y queso?


----------



## Janis Joplin

MiguelitOOO said:


> Saludos Janis. Pues soy del Sureste, y aquí el almuerzo es la comida más sustanciosa, más familiar y la más importante. Decirle "comida" al almuerzo se escucha, pero predomina la palabra "almuerzo" en más o menos 70/30. La gente cuando sale de su trabajo a almorzar, eso dice: "es mi hora del almuerzo", y en la casa todos llaman almuerzo a la comida de la tarde (entre 12 pm y 5 pm).
> La palabra "comida", aquí en el sureste, refiriéndose al almuerzo, es usada mayormente para hablar de invitaciones a comer, o de almuerzos en solitario o fuera de horario habitual. Cuando decimos a alguien en forma de pregunta "¿es la hora de la comida?" lo hacemos como saludo a una persona que vemos desayunando, almorzando, o cenando, o que sabemos que va a su casa con ese propósito, y ella responde "sí, voy a desayunar/almorzar/cenar/comer".
> 
> He estado en hotales en la Cd. de México y la verdad no me he fijado como llaman al almuerzo allí, porque siempre he ido en grupo numerosos y decimos "almuerzo" independientemente de cómo lo maneje el hotel.
> 
> Tu reacción me hace darme cuenta que tenemos diferencias regionales. No debí decir "en México", sino "en mi región".
> Sería interesante conocer la opinión de mexicanos de diferentes zonas.
> Saludos nuevamente.



Al menos en Chihuahua y en Coahuila estoy segura de que decimos comida.  

Sí, sería interesante saber como se dice en otros estados.


----------



## DNoah

(Años después, yo sé)...

En Saltillo Coahuila, norte de México:
Desayuno y Almuerzo (Primera comida del día) son intercambiables dependiendo que es lo que se ingiere.
Pero se puede desayunar ligero y después almorzar algo mas pesado (Huevos, tortillas, frijolitos por ejemplo)
La comida viene entre las 12pm y las 4pm
La merienda, si se acostumbra, viene entre La Comida y La Cena. Café y pan dulce es lo usual. (Leche con chocolate para los niños).
La cena es a cualquier hora después de las 5 o 6pm.

Entonces, estas son las comidas que se acostumbran en mi región:

Desayuno (Ligero)
Almuerzo (Fuerte)
Comida (Fuerte)
Merienda (Ligero)
Cena (Fuerte)

Gracias.


----------



## ruminir

En Cuba las tres principales comidas son: Desayuno, almuerzo y comida. Es muy inusual decirle cena a la comida, pero se entiende. Todo lo que se coma entre las principales sería merienda.


----------



## Javinhu

En España se dice indistintamente almuerzo o comida, a excepción de Valencia que son un poco raritos para esas cosas suyas; y aunque suele predominar la palabra comida, para mí es un vulgarismo llamarlo así. Suena redundante decir "vamos a comer la comida". La hora de almorzar en España es entre las 13h y las 15h.


----------



## lagartija68

Y en Argentina entre cierta (pequeña) burguesía,  se decía "desayuno, almuerzo y comida (para la cena)". La palabra "cena" estaba censurada como signo de no pertenecer al grupo.

"Hay palabras que allá están consideradas como de clase baja , como rojo , . . . esposa , . . . hermoso , . . . cena , y qué sé yo. " Manuel Puig, _Pubis Angelical _​


----------



## jorgema

lagartija68 said:


> Y en Argentina entre cierta (pequeña) burguesía,  se decía "desayuno, almuerzo y comida (para la cena)". La palabra "cena" estaba censurada como signo de no pertenecer al grupo.
> ​"Hay palabras que allá están consideradas como de clase baja , como rojo , . . . esposa , . . . hermoso , . . . cena , y qué sé yo. " Manuel Puig, _Pubis Angelical _​



¡Lo que es el lenguaje!  Aunque a decir verdad, ¿no será que Manuel Puig está tomándonos el pelo? ¿Cuáles serían los equivalentes de clase alta para esos términos? ¿colorado, mujer, bonito, comida? Pensar que en mi país, _comida _es el término más común y nadie lo asociaría a clase alta.


----------



## lagartija68

jorgema said:


> ¡Lo que es el lenguaje!  Aunque a decir verdad, ¿no será que Manuel Puig está tomándonos el pelo? ¿Cuáles serían los equivalentes de clase alta para esos términos? ¿colorado, mujer, bonito, comida? Pensar que en mi país, _comida _es el término más común y nadie lo asociaría a clase alta.


Exacto: colorado, mujer, comida y creo que bonito / lindo.   Puse la cita porque lo recordaba, pero lo sé de mi experiencia. Es o era así.


----------



## Mister Draken

Añado a lo apuntado por lagartija68 respecto de Argentina que en esa pequeña burguesía (y también en la alta) no se usa merienda: se toma el té (5 p.m.). Por supuesto, cuando "se toma el té" la bebida puede ser cualquier otra.


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> ¡Lo que es el lenguaje! Aunque a decir verdad, ¿no será que Manuel Puig está tomándonos el pelo? ¿Cuáles serían los equivalentes de clase alta para esos términos? ¿colorado, mujer, bonito, comida?



Me has hecho reír.

No, no. Manuel Puig no nos tomaba el pelo. Era como decía él. Las clases altas decían:
rojo: colorado
esposa: mujer  (Actualmente, "esposa" sigue sonando afectado.)
hermoso: bonito/lindo

¿cena?: No sé si había algún equivalente.  Me parece que la cena era la "cena". (No recuerdo haber oído "comida" en lugar de "cena".)

Saludos._


----------



## lagartija68

Comida y comer se usan un montón hoy en lugar de cena sin la pretensión de la que hablamos pero sí existe aun ese tabú de la palabra cena.


----------



## Mister Draken

Confirmo el tabú de la palabra "cena".


----------

